# Perth City - Western Australia



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats one amazing view, city thing.


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)

that pic would be cool with central parks 'st george' signage lit up


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Perth's Isolation*

IMHO, Perth's relative isolation is both a positive asset as well as a negative aspect.

Positive: Since it's hundreds of miles away from the next major city, it tends to have less pollution-levels.

Negative: A more remote location makes a the locals more settled. This means that they're less open-minded than the folks from large more internationally-connected urban centers like Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)

make that thousands of miles thanks!


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

very nice!!!!


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Amazing... amazing!


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)

its perth!


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Perth is awesome. Australia is awesome. Dammit, I just want to get out of North America.

Nice shots. kay:


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## alex04 (Mar 27, 2006)

very hot shot


----------



## wrabbit (May 14, 2005)

Beautimous. Thanks for the pics. I want to move there. Now.


----------



## Marcio4Ever (Sep 27, 2005)

This city is wonderful and Aus is my dream =D


----------



## Marcio4Ever (Sep 27, 2005)

The nightlife of Perth are good?


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

When all of these projects are completed, this city will be 100% cooler...


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

don't forget about these.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice skyline but why is every pic on this thread a skyline view? Does Perth have streets?


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

that sporting complex plan looks stunning?
is it approved and proceeding?


----------



## PerthCity (Dec 15, 2005)

[Gioяgos];14402472 said:


> Nice skyline but why is every pic on this thread a skyline view?


Might be because you are in a Skyline photos forum on a large Skyscraper site. :nuts: :lol: I understand if you feel left out. 



[Gioяgos];14402472 said:


> Does Perth have streets?


Check out some of chrisaus and Dilaz's older photo threads, they have a greater variety of photos.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

Views of Perth from a Tiger Moth on a crisp June day. Shame the city isn't clearer but I was doing aero's south of the city. I doubt aerial views of Cockburn are that interesting.


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)

cool aerials there!...nope there is no stadium design approved yet!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Here's another one to add to the list:

BHP Billiton tower -just announced today.


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

^^ damn u beat me to it.


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics, everyone... but can I gently steer this back to photographs? Development and proposed future projects really belong in the Development forums. Thanks!


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

sorry:angel:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

np! Was fun to see, but these are not Development threads... let's just stick to the pictures of what Perth looks like today!


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

by me yesterday

the arse end of Perth


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

all by me today



docker said:


> meow...





docker said:


>


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Incredible city! I want that skyline for Buenos Aires!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

so paceful place, l like it..........:cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

First of all... I LOVE Australia. And Perth... I don't know why, but this city is special. Perth for me is a smaller Sydney ( with better beaches  ). In other words, a city I'd like to live. XD


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Some pics I saw at the Australian Forum last year. ( I don't remember the forumer's nickname who posted them )


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Torniquet you should be happy that you like Perth as its future is very bright and clear that it will shock people with east Perth becoming for denser and having more height plus the harbor will be a world icon for Perth which is very important if it wants to attract more tourists.


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

different pics by me from monday



docker said:


>


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

timmy- brissy said:


> *the harbor *will be a world icon for Perth which is very important if it wants to attract more tourists.


 Which harbor????


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

There new design which should make an Perth a tourist mecca and oh i meant river.But just check out Oz scraper's sub forums to see the new projects.PERTH is going GANGBUSTERS!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
I'll take a look. The last time I saw the Oz scrapers was in december and I don't remember of this project.
tnx


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

very nice can't wait to see the skyline in the future with new proposals coming up simply stunning


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

and again by me


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)

took these a couple of days ago


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

i took this on sunday... i hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

i took this on sunday from the observation deck of The Swan Bell Tower, i had to reduce the quality of it when i loaded it onto imageshack.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Last one is very very nice :cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

When did the new wheel go into place? Seems like every Australian city is getting one of these. Here in Brisbane ours is fairly new, Melbourne's just opened up this week.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

That last picture is great "Wish i was there". Over here in Leeds,England summer is so far away it is bloody freezing at the moment about -7c. I sooooooooooo wish i was down under NOW!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Its about 29c here in Brisbane.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Its about 29c here in Brisbane.


Aghhhrrrr:mad2:, I'm jealous its about -10c here in Montréal.


----------



## bennyboiler (Jul 22, 2003)

It was 37 today in Perth. :lol: Not long to go before we hit the 40s and my face melts off.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

looks like MIAMI


----------



## Skyline Art (May 27, 2008)

hayds said:


> took these a couple of days ago



Cool, how did you manage to take that photo where the number/rego plate is still there :lol:


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

pretty


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

i took these on Australia Day which is the 26th of Jan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Would very nice to be there  ^^^^


----------



## alvse (Oct 18, 2003)

Australia Day Fireworks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

:drool: Those pics are really amazing!


----------



## alvse (Oct 18, 2003)

took these this afternoon.


*Cottesloe Beach*

















​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Took? WOW! Awesome photos alvse


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

this is from yesterday afternoon









and i got up before dawn to take this one this morning


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For me Perth city looking very nice amazing, of course i am thousand kiliometres far away, but i am sure Perth looks amazing in real life too


----------



## bennyboiler (Jul 22, 2003)

Weebie said:


> As a Perthite born and bread....Perth is fucking shit
> 
> Shit coffee
> Shit food
> ...


You forgot to mention it's full of whinging little prats like yourself who blame their dull existence on the city they live in, rather than accepting the fact they are just failures at life in general and will be miserable no matter where they call home.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Perth is prob one of the most beautiful cities in the world, its getting bigger and better and i agree the whinging so unecessary. stop!


----------

